# Christmas gift



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

first of all marry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone.

With Christmas coming soon what is the one model you hope to see this Christmas.

for me its a Slan for my lizardmen. ~メリークリスマス Desu


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Commision painted Khornate Forge World Chaos Dragon.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

A Slann and more Temple Guard. Hopefully I can stop proxying a varghulf for a Slann now...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> marry Christmas


Merry Christmas. 

Okay, what do I want.... Hmm...

Kroot,
Boyz,
Mega Dread,
Meka Dread,
Killa Kanz,
Deff Dread,
Great Knarloc,
Knarloc Riders,
Trukk,
Battlewagon,
Spear of Sicarius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod50018a I'm DEFINATELY getting this for sure... :laugh
Stompa,
Nobz,
Warbikers,
probably more...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!! :santa:

I want a job that pays well enough for me to get back into the hobby.  Oh wait, you were asking for a single model... well... Plastic Daemon Prince. Do want! :grin:


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!!
And man, i really hope I get the new Red Scorpions Librarian and Honour Gaurd guy, suck a kick-ass model!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I want a couple kroxigors
or this
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...DABQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=49&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0

EDIT: Holy god that spear thing posted above is really expencive.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos Warhound Titan for me 

Please I've been really good this year!


Merry Christmas all


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Please I've been really good this year!


I've got three reasons to prove you wrong:
1) You named your NURGLE adoptable "Gargatuloth", when Gargatuloth should be Tzeentch.
2) Asking for a Chaos Warhound Titan is just plain greedy .
3) Your name is offensive to all five senses :shok:.


Me on the other hand,:king: Santa's definately going to get me the Spear of Sicarius because I've been a good, good boy (or possibly girl...).


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm hoping i get the lizardmen battalion so i can finally get started ^^


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> 1) You named your NURGLE adoptable "Gargatuloth", when Gargatuloth should be Tzeentch.
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly you had to name them before you summoned I was just unlucky
> ...


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Merry Nurglemas!

I'd love to get my hands on the Ultraforge Greater Plague Daemon. I hope Santa Klaws comes through for me!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Merry Christmas!!! :santa:
> 
> I want a job that pays well enough for me to get back into the hobby.  Oh wait, you were asking for a single model... well... Plastic Daemon Prince. Do want! :grin:


If you were in the states, I'd hook you up.

For me, I want a Mountain F*cking Chimera.

If i don't get it, I'm going to graft a gator head and goat to my dog.
Then strap her to some glider wings.

and yell "Transformation!" as she goes #2.

My girl got me some amazing minis, so I'm pretty set and have a WHOLE WoC army...that needs assembling and painting.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well l got my slann :yahoo:

l hope the rest of you get what you want, but man can you even fit some of your gifts under the tree (looking at you DestroyerHive and Barnster)


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

sybarite said:


> well l got my slann :yahoo:
> 
> l hope the rest of you get what you want, but man can you even fit some of your gifts under the tree (looking at you DestroyerHive and Barnster)


congrats, you better post it on my thread when your done painting that bad boy!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Flindo said:


> congrats, you better post it on my thread when your done painting that bad boy!


don't worry l will and l am painting him now as we speak


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Spear of Sicarius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod50018a I'm DEFINATELY getting this for sure... :laugh


:laugh: That would be the coolest gift ever!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats sybarite, I never got my titan  but i did get a hellblade fighter jet 

You should start a project log about you lizzies

Blackspine is there a size conparison for the chimera, I keep looking at it but it just looks too bulky, but I've not seen it next a WoC


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> l hope the rest of you get what you want, but man can you even fit some of your gifts under the tree (looking at you DestroyerHive and Barnster)


:rofl: Thing is, Santy and my dad made a little deal a while back, and if I don't get what I wanted... well... *evilgrin*.

Btw, it is currently 6:52 here in Canada. I'm waiting for everyone to wake up before opening the presents... :ireful2:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I got:
The Island of blood
a new fightstick for my ps3 (MvC3 here I come )
Starcraft 2
a new gaming mouse

Guess what guys, this means I am starting skaven too


----------

